# Rec or get info without changing ch's



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

I wish you could set a recording from the guide for a show on a dif ch without having to change to that ch. 

For example if Im watching the news on abc and start looking in the guide to see what else is on, and lets say I see a show on another ch that is currently on, Tivo will have to go to that ch if I want to rec it or just to find out when its on again. I think that's STUPID. If the 2nd tuner is not being used and I hit rec for a dif show Tivo should should ask if I want to switch ch's. Also say I just want to see when a show is on again Tivo still goes to that ch just to find out. WHY?

The info button should be used for finding out program info not changing the guide settings.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

What kind of TiVo are you using? On my TiVo HD, if I use the TiVo Live Guide, I can avoid the problem you're complaining about. I go to the channel I want on the left side, move to the current show on the right, and hit Select. That brings up the grey/transparent "In Progress" menu that gives me the options "Record this showing," "Season Pass & other options," and "Don't record this showing."

The "Season Pass & other options" will let you get to the green menu screen where you can press info for more details, look at upcoming episodes, etc. Or if you just choose "Record this episode" from the green menu (or "Record this showing" from the grey/clear menu before), it will start recording the show -- without changing channels on the current tuner, as long as the other tuner isn't currently recording.

If you use the grid guide, this does not work the way that I have described, so perhaps that is the problem you are running into.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

59er said:


> What kind of TiVo are you using? On my TiVo HD, if I use the TiVo Live Guide, I can avoid the problem you're complaining about. I go to the channel I want on the left side, move to the current show on the right, and hit Select. That brings up the grey/transparent "In Progress" menu that gives me the options "Record this showing," "Season Pass & other options," and "Don't record this showing."
> 
> The "Season Pass & other options" will let you get to the green menu screen where you can press info for more details, look at upcoming episodes, etc. Or if you just choose "Record this episode" from the green menu (or "Record this showing" from the grey/clear menu before), it will start recording the show -- without changing channels on the current tuner, as long as the other tuner isn't currently recording.
> 
> If you use the grid guide, this does not work the way that I have described, so perhaps that is the problem you are running into.


FWIW Our S2DTs also will record a show on the "other" tuner, if it's not being used. The important "trick" is to select the show in the right (upcoming show) panel, not the left (channel lineup) panel of the guide. If you select a channel in the left panel, TiVo thinks you want to tune to it.


----------



## Millionaire2K (Jun 16, 2008)

59er said:


> If you use the grid guide, this does not work the way that I have described, so perhaps that is the problem you are running into.


yeah I use grid guide. lol but still fix the grid! lol


----------

